# Junk Mail Shoot



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

My wife works for a company that does direct mailing (junk mail to you and me). You have probably received some of their work in the form of "convenience" checks from your credit card company. Anyway, she is the HR Manager at this place and they had asked her to get something to hang on the walls of their new front offices and reception area. She suggested that maybe some photographs would be the answer and at the same time told them that her husband was an amateur photog that might be able to whip up something they would like. Long story short, we went to her plant this morning and I shot about 100 images of different things throughout the plant. The place has some really cool equipment like 6 and 8 color high speed printing presses that print millions of inserts, ads, checks, etc. every day from these gigantic rolls of continuous printer paper. They have some really big laser printers, insert machines that bend, fold, stuff, and seal envelopes, conveyors, and all sorts of other moving machinery that was fun to watch and shoot. It is a manufacturing plant so it is not the cleanest and prettiest areas to shoot but I was able to get some shots that I like that at least showed a prettier side of a dirty business. They liked them as well and I will be getting 10 to 12 prints made to hang there. I have not finished processing everything I shot but I would like to share with you a few that they did like and will be taking for their walls. I was a bit psyched about the whole thing actually.


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

Gee, I wonder why they liked those? Holy smoke... they look like the Annual Report photos that I used to see all of the time from big manufacturing companies...Wow,..great work. I hope this will make you an official "professional". The only thing missing is the paycheck! regards, ... .....Rich


p.s. Simply wonderful shots


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

Like Rich observed. Looks like annual report photos to me. Just remember to add the cost of your time to dystroy all that junk mail with the applications with you name already on the. A lot of that advetising mail is just that. Junk only if it is not of interest to you. I do resent however all the mail I recieve that is in Spainish. Yes I live on the Eastside but I with a name like Brown, you would think they would remove me from mail directed to people who speak Spainih. So charge them a little extra for my time also. And you can keep my share. LOL


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

good grief James, these are excellent! it's as if i'm there looking at these things in real life right by your side!

every single one of these photos has huge appeal for me. i have no doubt they'll look stunning hanging on the wall. 

put your name to them, photographer.

rosesm


----------



## Shooter (Jun 10, 2004)

Great shots, you have a good eye sir.


----------



## Terry G. (Jul 17, 2006)

i like 2, 5, 6 and the last one ( good work!)
i am with ya Grayfish, i also get a spanish news paper that i "cant" get ahold of anybody to stop it and my last name is Goode!, go figure


----------



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

Thanks a lot everybody. I was pleased with some of the results and happy that someone else was pleased enough with them to want them on their walls. No, I'm not a "professional" now. Just lucky to have a wife at the right place and time to help me out. I am on their mailing list as well and it is practically impossible to get off of that thing. I've tried. They guard those lists like Fort Knox. 
Here are two more that will be printed. If I ever get my 12-24mm lens I plan on going back to try a few different things. All of these by the way were taken with the D200 and 105mm VR lens.


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

Well, I think you've justified the purchase of the new wide angle lens. I know I'd go buy it after those shots, just as a reward for such excellent work. If we don't reward ourselves... who the heck is going to do it?? Rich


----------



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

Here's one more that I liked. My first set of prints should arrive tomorrow or the next. I'm looking forward to seeing the results. They are all 20x24 prints.


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

i still don't see your name on them. c'mon James. if you don't name them, at least put a special tag beside them when they're hanging okay? people will want to know who took the photos.

i really love those gooey painty ones. (i think i've been working with kids too long.  )


----------



## MsAddicted (Jan 25, 2005)

WOW!! Those are really super photos. You make something like junk mail look so sleek and shiny and...well..._desirable_. Makes me wish I got more! Seriously, I really do like the photos. You did a spectacular job


----------

